# Synchronizing the gospels regarding John the baptists arrest, and the first disciples



## blakerussell

Well, Matthew tells us that John the baptist was arrested before Jesus called his first disciples. 
The account in John seems to tell us otherwise.
I'm sure some of you have heard about this "synoptic problem" before.
How would you go about synchronizing these accounts?


----------



## blakerussell

I didn't have a lot of time when I originall posted this. Having the references would probably be a good idea. Here are the scriptures.

Matthew 4:12- 12When Jesus heard that John had been put in prison, he returned to Galilee
4:18-21- As Jesus was walking beside the Sea of Galilee, he saw two brothers, Simon called Peter and his brother Andrew. They were casting a net into the lake, for they were fishermen. 19"Come, follow me," Jesus said, "and I will make you fishers of men." 20At once they left their nets and followed him. 
21Going on from there, he saw two other brothers, James son of Zebedee and his brother John. They were in a boat with their father Zebedee, preparing their nets. Jesus called them, 22and immediately they left the boat and their father and followed him.

This is the first mention of Jesus calling these disciples. Many bibles that divide up passages call this passage "the calling of the first disciples"

Yet, in John 1 and 3, it appears that these named disciples are already following Jesus. Other disciples appear to be as well (Phillip for example). 
The apparent "contradiction" lay here- John 3:22-24
After this, Jesus and his disciples went out into the Judean countryside, where he spent some time with them, and baptized. 23Now John also was baptizing at Aenon near Salim, because there was plenty of water, and people were constantly coming to be baptized. 24*(This was before John was put in prison.)*

Anyhow, there are the scriptures. Thanks for any help.
-Blake.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Note on Matt 4:18-22 in one of the Harmonies



> Three of these two pairs of brothers (Andrew and Peter, John and James) had already become disciples of Jesus at Bethany beyond Jordan (James probably soon afterwards), but now they leave their prosperous fish business and follow Jesus continuously as many business men since have given up a lucrative business for the ministry. They, along with Philip and Nathaniel, had been with Jesus in the early ministry (the year of obscurity).
> 
> Robertson, A. T. (2009). A Harmony of the Gospels (Lk 5:1–11). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.



Organization would look like this:


1.	The Beginning of Christ’s Public Ministry
a.	Jesus baptized in the Jordan (Mark 1:9-11, Matt 3:13-17, Luke 3:21-23)
b.	Christ Tempted in the Wilderness (Mark1:12-13, Matt 4:1-11, Luke 4:1-13)
c.	John the Baptist testifies of Christ (John 1:19-34)
d.	*Calling of the first Disciples (John 1:35-51)*
e.	First Miracle at Cana (John 2:1-11)
f.	First cleansing of the Temple (John 2:13-22)
g.	Meeting with Nicodemus (John 2:23-3:21)
h.	Christ leaves Judea (Mark 1:14, Matt 4:12, John 4:1-4, Luke 3:19-20; 4:14)
i.	Jesus goes to Jacob’s Well in Samaria and in Sychar (John 4:5-42)
j.	Christ goes to Galilee (John 4:43-45)

2.	The Galilean Ministry
a.	Healing in Cana (John 4:46-54)
b.	First rejection at Nazareth (Luke 4:16-31)
c.	New home in Capernaum (Matt 4:13-16)
d.	*Christ calls four fishers of men (Mark 1:16-20, Matt 4:18-22, Luke 5:1-11) * 

In other words, they were already disciples but, at this point they leave their business behind.


----------



## blakerussell

I guess the only question I have about this harmony, I think it is implied in John 4 that Jesus left for galilee because the pharisees heard his disciples were baptizing more than John. "The Pharisees heard that Jesus was gaining and baptizing more disciples than John, 2although in fact it was not Jesus who baptized, but his disciples. 3When the Lord learned of this, he left Judea and went back once more to Galilee."

Whereas in matthew 4, it mentions Jesus left for galilee after John was arrested. Were both of these motivations for Jesus leaving the area? Was John arrested while Jesus was in his presence? Harmonizing the gospels is tough work.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

The incidents seem to be coincidental.

Nor, would it be especially reasonable to conclude that either of the occasions (the nosy Pharisees or Herod's bullies) could have, strictly speaking, been the *cause* of Jesus' turning to Galilee as the main stage for his public teaching ministry.

It seems more apt to see both (or either one alone, as the different Gospels present the data), as events that trigger Jesus' course-of-action, as he is led (not by fears, but) by the Spirit in conducting his ministry. His "messianic-consciousness" impels him, not the specific orientation of various threats or attractions in his environment.


----------



## blakerussell

Thanks Bruce. It was ultimately Christ's messianic mission, by the Spirit, that prompted Him to go to Galilee. Seeing as how Matthew 4:12 and John 4:1-3 have some variance (Matthew says he left after John's arrest, and John says he left after the pharisees were raising objections), in harmonizing this account, would I then be at liberty to say Christ left after both of these things took place since both instances are mentioned? I think that's the obvious answer, but I'm rather new at harmonizing the gospel accounts and want to make sure I'm being faithful to scripture.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

I think so.

The Matt. passage points particularly to an objective time-reference, an historical incident with political overtones that precedes the inception of Jesus' Galilean ministry.
The John passage points to an assessment of the state of the religious opposition, and proximity to Jerusalem. At some point, Jesus needs to go to Galilee and focus his ministry there to accomplish all God intends before his death and resurrection in Jerusalem.

The confluence of political and religious indicators, the leading of the Spirit, and his awareness of the general course his ministry must run in the world, all prompt Jesus' turn to Galilee.


----------

